# Pan Braised Broccoli With Ponzu (Japanese Citrus Sauce)



## Filus59602 (Jun 23, 2002)

PAN BRAISED BROCCOLI WITH PONZU (JAPANESE CITRUS SAUCE) 
Preparation time: 10 min.
Total time: 20 min.


2 tablespoons orange juice 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
1 pound fresh broccoli, washed and trimmed
2 tablespoons Crisco Pure Canola Oil 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/4 chopped yellow or red bell pepper 
1/2 tablespoon minced garlic 

Mix orange juice, lemon juice, soy sauce, and sugar together well and set aside.
Heat the Crisco Canola Oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the chopped pepper, chopped onion, and minced garlic and cook about 1 minute. Add the broccoli and stir. Add the Ponzu sauce, stir, and continue to cook stirring often, until broccoli is cooked to your liking. Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (May 1, 2005)

*Braised Broccoli*

Ooh, that sounds so good! I usually just braise my vegies in chicken broth...I'll have to try this one. 

I wonder if fresh spinach would be good like this?


----------

